# My own barn on 40 acres all for $75



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

All the stress is GONE! Thank god, I found this lil barn on 40 acres (used for hay) The barn needs work, part of the floor needs to be replaced, 4 stalls, hay loft, there is already a little paddock place but I need to fence in with hot wire which is perfect cause Gypsy isn't on grass at the moment.
The owner wanted us to name the board price! We were like "u------h is 80-100 ok?" hes like "$75!" :shock: 
Its a month to month deal, which can be a little uneasy any one of us can back out of the deal. But heck he kept telling us him and his Girl friend just want another heart (animals lovers). Hes happy as long as he doesn't have to feed or chase after horses. 
Im SO excited! 8 days and counting till Gypsy comes home! The people who are leasing were going to charge 45 hook up fee and 45cents to the mile for both ways. Which would of been $103 for just an hours drive, then I found this lady who actually takes lessons at the barn where Gypsy is at and is going to charge $80 to haul on the 22nd! 6 months with out a horse, it was an ok break but CMON I NEED to ride!! 
Oh! Even better the Loft is full of hay, he was going to have his kid take it away cause I guess its a year old but looks in good shape. So were going to see if we can just take it. How awesome would that be?! 
Anyways just had to share cause things are FINALLY turning out! 
COOKIES N CAKE FOR ALL! :lol:


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

congrats : D D


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Thats sounds awesome!


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Agreed^^ thats one steal of a deal!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks  There is a LOT of grass so I'm hoping she doesn't colic or founder. I'm thinking I will wait a week to increase it little by little. oooooh I cant wait!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Awesome deal! But what happened to the property you were buying?


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Didn't work out, after the loan people gave us the first amount and which would of cleared the asking for the house, we signed the papers to go ahead on the loan, then what we got back was a loan price of 12k not the 140k......its like wth can you buy with 12k.


----------



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

I"m glad to hear that things are going to work out for you!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

travlingypsy said:


> Didn't work out, after the loan people gave us the first amount and which would of cleared the asking for the house, we signed the papers to go ahead on the loan, then what we got back was a loan price of 12k not the 140k......its like wth can you buy with 12k.


Oh geez. Yeah 12k is not going to get you far!! What a bummer.

That's an amazing deal on this place, I hope it works out great for you! *hugs*


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah that whole thing was confusing in the end, governments what are you going to do!  

3 more days!!!! I cant wait although I am getting nervous


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I get to come live with you right?


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Sure! I can always use help cleaning this barn!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Yay, I know the feeling!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Awww no it's so sad! I hope you figure out a solution. That would be heart breaking! Keep us posted if you get any news. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you guys.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Any updates? Pictures of the place maybe?


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I had made another pic thread with her and the barn XD 
She has become SO grumpy and is all over me! She has stepped on the back of my calf twice and just yesterday stepped on my foot and wouldnt get off until I gave her two good smacks on the chest, man it hurt. 
I have no place to work her at all the tall grass is killing us. I really just cant wait till the hay is all done. 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/gypsy-her-new-barn-56505/


----------



## ToHotToTrot (Jun 13, 2010)

ill take my cake with ice cream please!


----------

